# My first painting here (Sea Queen)



## Artanzo (Jan 28, 2018)

Watercolor & Indian ink


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Lael Marsh (Jan 30, 2018)

I love the perspective and the subject!


----------



## Joe Barn (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice drawing. I like the continuous stroke, and the force perspective.

Congratulations!


----------



## Artanzo (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you very much !


----------

